# Anyone know where I might purchase rollercam buckles?



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

You might contact Rocky woods in Loveland CO. I don't know for sure about roller cam, but they specialize in outdoor materials and are good about ordering stuff that they don't have in stock. They have a web site but you might do better to call them.


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

Strapworks


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cascade had them in their store last time I was there, I don't see them on their website. I bet if you called them they would send you some.


----------



## DriftaBit (Feb 4, 2015)

Strapworks


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Willie 1.5 said:


> Cascade had them in their store last time I was there, I don't see them on their website. I bet if you called them they would send you some.


We do We do!! They are not on the website however we have them in stock if you want to give us a call 800-223-7238. 

Item# 0416 for 1.5" Cam Buckle $4.90/ea
Item# 0415 for 1" Cam Buckle $3.00/ea
Item# 0419 for 1" Roller Cam Buckle $4.99/ea

Let us know if we can help with anything else! 

Kindly,
Renee


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

The roller cam buckle can not be beat


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The roller cam buckle can not be beat


AGREED


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

I googled roller cam buckle and instantly found a dozen websites selling them... Rollercam.com happens to be right at the top... Lol


----------



## mdconner (Feb 1, 2011)

LoneWolf69 said:


> I googled roller cam buckle and instantly found a dozen websites selling them... Rollercam.com happens to be right at the top... Lol


Hey, Lone Wolf, maybe you will get a kick out of this post, too. Rollercam.com appears to be out of business as their listed phone has been disconnected and their email address bounces back as unknown. Cascade does sell the rollercams separately but they are too expensive at $5 a cam. A good example: their regular cams are 50% higher at $3 than at Seattle Fabrics which sells them at $2. But the Seattle company does not sell the rollercams at all - never heard of them. Another example: Andy and Bax sells a rollercam with a 4' strap for $6.79, only $1.79 more for their sewing and the 4' feet of strap. But no rollercams sold separately. I am better off just buying the straps from A & B and cutting them down to size than buying from Cascade. All the other companies only sell the cams with the straps, not separate. I just want the cams without the straps. I sew my own because I want the custom lengths that fit my frame, etc. Laugh all you want, just send the link to the website that just sells the cams, other than the pricey Cascade.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you tried Whitewater Designs down in Eugene? They make straps for other shops, and they also sell straps retail. They have a brick-and-mortar retail shop is called Oregon Paddle Sports where the sell stuff they make as well as other gear (boats, coolers, PFDs, skirts, glue...). 

For the straps they sell retail, they have several options for the buckles including roller cams. They also have stainless, polyethylene coated, and "high tab." Custom straps are made to order, so even though they don't list the buckles in their catalog. I bet you a buckle they have the cams in stock. Can't say that they'll be cheaper than your other options. Let us know what you find out.

Additionally, has anyone ever had any issues with getting the roller cam buckles tightened so much that they don't release? I heard that was their only drawback, but I don't have any experience.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

mdconner said:


> Hey, Lone Wolf, maybe you will get a kick out of this post, too. Rollercam.com appears to be out of business as their listed phone has been disconnected and their email address bounces back as unknown. Cascade does sell the rollercams separately but they are too expensive at $5 a cam. A good example: their regular cams are 50% higher at $3 than at Seattle Fabrics which sells them at $2. But the Seattle company does not sell the rollercams at all - never heard of them. Another example: Andy and Bax sells a rollercam with a 4' strap for $6.79, only $1.79 more for their sewing and the 4' feet of strap. But no rollercams sold separately. I am better off just buying the straps from A & B and cutting them down to size than buying from Cascade. All the other companies only sell the cams with the straps, not separate. I just want the cams without the straps. I sew my own because I want the custom lengths that fit my frame, etc. Laugh all you want, just send the link to the website that just sells the cams, other than the pricey Cascade.


Just so you are aware we get our straps from Whitewater Designs aka. Oregon Paddle Sports and sell at MSRP as all other retailers should be doing so we are not competing with each other. If you would like more explanation as to what MSRP means we would be happy to share. I shouldn't comment on this however I am cranky after goose egging on the 4 rivers and need to address wrong information being stated about us because, WE ROCK! Have a most lovely day. Kindly, Renee


----------

